# Any riders in the Basque country in Northern Spain? (Bermeo, especially)



## AVann6 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

I will be visiting my grandmother in Bermeo from July 2nd until July 19th, and having been there a few times I know that unless I actively find myself things to do my family won't get up to much. What better to do than bring over my mountain bike? I'm just looking to see if I can find a riding buddy or two who wants to show off their local trails and help out an otherwise lost Canadian.

A little about me and my riding:
- Fluent in Spanish, albeit a little out of practice I will admit.
- 20 year old male
- Relaxed personality
- Just started racing XC
- Interested in XC and AM riding
- Bike I'm bringing is my 2009 Specialized Enduro.

If you think we'd get along and you'd like another person to ride with, please reach out to me either here or through private message if you aren't comfortable sharing any details publicly. I'd love to meet some new riders!

Cheers!


----------



## AVann6 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah or fairly close. Unfortunately, I won't have access to a vehicle.


----------

